# Bad Maru.



## NaeosPsy (Apr 24, 2011)

So, i got some Maru lubricant from my friend(he has the same problem with it) who ordered it with some DaYan's. The problem is, it doesnt work so well like Maru i had. It has a yellow cap and looks totally different from Maru i had before. When i put it in the cube, it gives only small improvement in smoothness but sticks together(makes the speed worse). It was kinda bit slippy when i touched it, but only a bit. And yeah, stinks a big time. Someone had this problem too? 
(Im sorry if this has been discussed before. :fp )


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah...that's DianSheng Lube. It's petroleum based, so you should clean it out pronto.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 24, 2011)

So i should throw it out and never try to use it again?


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 24, 2011)

Eat it sometimes.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like a fun thing. ^^


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 24, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> So i should throw it out and never try to use it again?


 
Yes.


----------

